# TREES - - TREES ! I hate you all



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

I got out of work tonight... beautiful day - hot sunny bright.... no clouds....

TO FIND THAT A DIRTY GREAT BIG ORRIBLE TREE I PARKED NEAR HAS DUMPED ITS STICKY KATKINS ON MY CAR !!!

i have sap marks on my bonnet and roof and boot and its pissing me right off....

I drove home from work and called Jac in a box for help !!! he said i should go get a claybar and sort it out with that....

Ran to Halfords and JOY !!! no bloody Megs Quick Clay.... Im sad to say that im gonna have to wait till Saturday now till i can clay the car and get the bloody sap off.. its orrible and sticky and hard and just plain old nasty

No Claybar from Halfords but the B&Q next door does sell Copper nails and big Hammers - so i got myself a bag of copper nails and a mallet.....
tomorrow im gonna kill the tree...... a gallon of Diesel into the roots may do some good !!!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I think there's a moral to this story if you read between the lines


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Indeed. Totally unjustified flame!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Soulctrla said:


> so i got myself a bag of copper nails and a mallet.....
> tomorrow im gonna kill the tree...... a gallon of Diesel into the roots may do some good !!!


No way you can't, that tree is helping you breath. Where is the tree I am going to climb in it an protest against you killing it :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

Don't park near trees then! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

tree murderer !! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dotti said:


> Soulctrla said:
> 
> 
> > so i got myself a bag of copper nails and a mallet.....
> ...


Old trees actually reduce the amount of available oxygen, and increase the amount of CO2. They're bad for the environment.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Funny, you guys shout and cry when someone threats to hurt a tree, yet you don't mind getting in your car and polluting... :?

Doesn't make sense...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It when they die the release the CO2 they spent a life time absorbing.

Trees are not the best way to tackle c02 emissions but certainly are a big help.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

saint said:


> It when they die the release the CO2 they spent a life time absorbing.
> 
> Trees are not the best way to tackle c02 emissions but certainly are a big help.


I agree they release it when they rot / die, but also:

Only in the first 10 years of a trees life does in produce more oxygen than it takes in.
But more importantly:
"When a tree dies, it releases its stored carbon back into the air. The death and rotting of one 70-year-old tree would return over 3 tons of carbon to the atmosphere."

Trees ARE evil.

Algae is where most of our Oxygen comes from.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Jampott - tree anorak


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

The Flame Room must REALLY be going downhill if all folk can find to flame are poor old trees. Tree sap is a fact of life. If you don't want tree sap on your car, don't park under a tree. End of.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

dj c225 said:


> Jampott - tree anorak


Could be worse. He could be a 'tree hugger'. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The Silver Surfer said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Jampott - tree anorak
> ...


That's my neighbours, that is... :lol:


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

jampott said:


> Trees ARE evil.
> 
> Algae is where most of our Oxygen comes from.


i must go to the garden centre tomorrow and buy some algae - it should look lovely...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Decision made then, this Christmas, pond of algae in the middle of the living room, adorned with tinsel and lights. Perfect!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Clarkson didn't seem to like trees (or twigs) much in Top Gear - now he's given up the nicotine


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Takes your mind off the chippings for a while......... normal pleasures of driving :?


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

jampott said:


> Algae is where most of our Oxygen comes from.


Back of my fridge is quite "Green" then? Makes me carbon neutral [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Trees ARE evil.
> ...


I think you'll find their bark is worse than their bite


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

Starlight express said:


> Don't park near trees then! :roll: :roll: :roll:


SHUT UP !!! WHERE DO YOU WANT ME TO PARK WHEN THERE IS NO PARKING NEAR OUR OFFICE...
i have to get into work and cant drive around waiting for a 
spot away from trees -

AND DONT SAY GET THE BUS OR ANYTHING STUPID LIKE THAT..... I HAVE MEETINGS TO ATTEND AND SITE VISITS TO MAKE ALL DAY MOST DAYS AND PUBLIC TRANSPORT ISNT FAST ENOUGH OF FLEXIBLE ENOUGH.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

cw955 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Algae is where most of our Oxygen comes from.
> ...


That explains why your TTR used to have algae on the roof. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You would not be alife without trees, at least not without constantly wearing an oxygen mask


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> You would not be alife without trees, at least not without constantly wearing an oxygen mask


Alife?
A life?
Alive? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> You would not be alife without trees, at least not without constantly wearing an oxygen mask


I think I'd stand a fighting chance... algae are responsible for 80% of the world's food supply and 75% of its oxygen production.


----------

